# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  SSSSS Grade Black Diamond Shrimp

## d2sign

Found this piece of Black Diamond Shrimp form a Taiwan site, price tag - NT$999,999 (more than $45,000 SGD). Now with a more friendlier & affordable price tag - NT$15,000 ($6,800 SGD), anyone?  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Source: http://www.waterbox.com.tw/shop/prod...roducts_id=461

----------


## khtee

hi bro,

NT15000 = SGD$714 

but really expensive.

----------


## d2sign

Opsss... Sorry key in 1 more zero.

They call this 黑金剛水晶蝦. Black Diamond Crystal Shrimp?

----------


## meerkat

Wow really expensive! If for any reason up lorry then  :Exasperated: 

Wonder how many lobsters one can buy with S$714 :Razz:

----------


## d2sign

Found 1 at Japan bidders site, the seller call it ブラックジャック (Blackjack), apparently it's a new species or new breed.
http://www.bidders.co.jp/item/111857149
Check out the new line of CRS at the 3rd picture, Silane got mention before - more red instead of white

----------


## marle

nice.. hope it reach our shores soon

----------


## silane

> Found this piece of Black Diamond Shrimp form a Taiwan site, price tag - NT$999,999 (more than $45,000 SGD). Now with a more friendlier & affordable price tag - NT$15,000 ($6,800 SGD), anyone?


Nice, this line is from mutated CRS.

It has 2 grades:
- Red Ruby
- Wine Red
- Black Panda
- Black King Kong

For red, higher grade is those with more white.
For black, higher grade is those with more black.
Who to decide the grade? It is the breeders, according to what they can breed out.
And for now, it is not easy to get fertile specimens, only a few breeders in the world can breed till F4 or beyond.

Have fun.  :Smile: 




> Wow really expensive! If for any reason up lorry then 
> 
> Wonder how many lobsters one can buy with S$714


Apparently, these lines are still weak, it is still quite a challenge to keep them.

----------


## fattyman

> nice.. hope it reach our shores soon


Will you buy if it comes to Singapore? What is the highest grade of CRS are you keeping now?

----------


## Spid

At times like now, Im sure it will be very difficult to have it sold at the price the site mentioned. 

Its a nice mutated piece there. Personal preference- I prefer black mutated ones to those red mutated pieces.  :Grin:

----------


## d2sign

> Nice, this line is from mutated CRS.
> 
> It has 2 grades:
> - Red Ruby
> - Wine Red
> - Black Panda
> - Black King Kong
> 
> For red, higher grade is those with more white.
> ...


Thanks for sharing silane, guess we definitely having fun here, and looking forward to keep them one day. So this piece is call Black King Kong  :Laughing: 




> At times like now, Im sure it will be very difficult to have it sold at the price the site mentioned.
> 
> Its a nice mutated piece there. Personal preference- I prefer black mutated ones to those red mutated pieces.


I'm sure someday somehow someone will show that piece, let's look forward for it and have fun too.

----------


## Bons

Hi anyone...
just to share the info about this species, i just found out the price is..

King kong + panda 650 / piece 
Wine red + ruby red mix / piece 
red ruby....is $400

But for me is still to expensive  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## GER

For this price i rather wait first. Rather get a L046 instead ... :Opps: 
Only shrimp pro dare to try get...they really too sensitive and vunerable and to a new shrimper like me its definately not worth the risk.

----------


## genes

I think its 6 S...not 5S....SSSSSS grade for this one you posted according to a website...

Personally, i find the grading system for shrimps going way out of control to the point where it seems unprofessional anymore. With a new colour variant that they manage to breed out, adding more S to it will mean the cost is higher. I wonder how many S will it go still... Nonetheless, it really a nice addition of colour variants to the CRS community.  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Haha..I think they should change the grading from SSSSSS to $$$$$$.

----------


## Quixotic

Bons,  :drool 2: sign,

Your posts are heading towards the direction of Marketplace activities, so I had them removed. Please kindly take the discussion of such nature via other means.

Thank you for the co-operation.

----------


## BonjaLa

> Found this piece of Black Diamond Shrimp form a Taiwan site, price tag - NT$999,999 (more than $45,000 SGD). Now with a more friendlier & affordable price tag - NT$15,000 ($6,800 SGD), anyone?


thats an impressive looking shrimp!!! :Laughing: 
Is there any difference in water parameters compared to normal crs?

----------


## d2sign

Guess only few peoples in the world could answer this question.  :Grin:

----------


## Radiance

> Found this piece of Black Diamond Shrimp form a Taiwan site, price tag - NT$999,999 (more than $45,000 SGD). Now with a more friendlier & affordable price tag - NT$15,000 ($6,800 SGD), anyone? 
> 
> Source: http://www.waterbox.com.tw/shop/prod...roducts_id=461


 
Wow!
Very nice shrimps here... Wish to see them in Singapore sometime soon  :Grin:

----------


## freshfish

i wonder how many people will buy them

----------


## d2sign

> Wow!
> Very nice shrimps here... Wish to see them in Singapore sometime soon


If you have the money, you can have them, they alreay "available" in Singapore.  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## d2sign

This berried King Kong + 1 male King Kong recently receive a higher bid of 151,000 yen (about $2.500 SGD)  :Opps: 

Source: http://www.bidders.co.jp/item/115587801

----------


## Spid

This is one of a CRAZY shrimp. With those thick shell accompany by splendid photography...I think I have fallen in love with them... :Laughing:

----------


## d2sign

Place your bid, own them!  :Grin:

----------


## ghim

So nice. Can I borrow you credit card and bid it? If it survive under the care of a shrimp killer like me for a month, I will pass it back to you :Grin: 

Jokes aside, this is really a very very nice shrimp. But still cannot afford it and too inexperience to rear it :Sad:

----------


## Spid

> Place your bid, own them!


The price is too hideous. :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## d2sign

Wonder if the offspring are King Kong too?

----------


## d2sign

Update: These 2 pieces close bid at 470,000.00 JPY (about 7,700 SGD), truly an astronomical figures in the history! Congrats to the winner...

----------


## silane

my King Kong Shrimp baby:

----------


## zoombee

> my King Kong Shrimp baby:


 you are truly singapore king of shrimp  :Smile:  everything shrimp you own bro....nice  :Smile:

----------


## Spid

Congrats sia. 

More to come I guess.  :Laughing:

----------


## Xmant

Nice little shrimplet.

----------


## silane

> you are truly singapore king of shrimp  everything shrimp you own bro....nice








> Congrats sia. 
> 
> More to come I guess.


Thank bro, Can see a few more could get them o the front of the tank to be photographed. 





> Nice little shrimplet.


Thank bro.

----------


## rainman

Awesome! Even at that size their colouration is already showing.. congrats bro!

----------


## d2sign

Silane, are their white patch always bluish?

----------

